# problème connection livebox en wifi



## joelamaquette (17 Octobre 2006)

bonjour à tous ,
j'ai un petit souci (je viens de consulter l'aide pour wanadoo mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution)..
voilà je suis allé chez 2 amis qui ont chacun une livebox et, à chaque fois, je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter à leur réseau wifi...je me demandais s'il fallait bidouiller au niveau de leur livebox (ce qui ne va pas leur plaire ) car mon ordi détecte le réseau mais la clef n'est jamais accepté... pourtant j'ai déjà réussi dans des café wifi en entrant simplement la clef....faut il que je change des paramètres réseau?? 
que dois je faire???
merci


----------



## pmeignie (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut , 
t'as pas du bien regarder sur le site orange; Suivez mon regard 
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.internet.orange.fr/index.php

Tu verras qu'il faut mettre la LB en mode association pour que ta cle  wep soit acceptée.Moyennant quoi ça fonctionne impec 

Philippe


----------



## rubren (18 Octobre 2006)

Autre solution, il faut que tu édites sur la LB le filtre des adresses MAC et que tu entres l'adresse MAC (du type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) de ta carte airport que tu trouveras dans Informations système/Réseaux/Airport.

Là plus besoin de clé wep ou wpa, puisque tu autorises via la LB, la connection de l'adresse MAC de ta carte Airport (adresse unique pour chaque périphérique réseau). Moi j'ai fais ça chez tout les potes chez qui je vais, avec leur accord bien sûr.


----------



## joelamaquette (18 Octobre 2006)

merci beaucoup  
je vais tester cette aprem


----------



## joelamaquette (19 Octobre 2006)

pmeignie a dit:


> Tu verras qu'il faut mettre la LB en mode association pour que ta cle  wep soit acceptée.Moyennant quoi ça fonctionne impec
> 
> Philippe



effectivement en mode association cela fonctionnne...merci


----------



## joelamaquette (7 Novembre 2006)

j'ai juste une autre question :
un ami vient d'avoir sa LB il se connecte en ethernet et ça fonctionne mais pour mettre la mettre en mode association on lui demande le mot de passe wep ; il rentre le mot de passe wep qui est inscrit sur la boite de la LB et cela ne fonctionne pas....
pourquoi?
merci


----------

